# NR could use field hunt & gear advice



## Ernie (Sep 10, 2003)

We have a group that will be coming from central WI Oct 15 - 19 for our first trip to ND. We will have 4 people and 1 lab stuffed into my TrailBlazer - My question(s) are - Do I need to bring my duck boat - it's a 12' John, pretty well set up w/ a collapsible blind, but all 4 won't be able to hunt from it anyway, and it sounds like field hunting is the way to go anyway, or hunting small transition potholes. Would we be able to get by w/ chest waders for placing dekes in most potholes?

It would be nice to be able to pull a small cargo trailer to handle our gear - so eliminating the boat would be great if possible.

We field hunt occasionally around the Horicon region, but it is very infrequent and very spotty hunting for ducks (goose is outstanding there), so we are not set up for it. How many dekes are typically needed, and do regular water keel dekes fill the need or do we need to invest in some more suited for specific field hunting requirements?

Any help/thoughts would be appreciated - we are looking forward to a great hunt!

By the way - any help with pointing us in the right direction in the Rugby area would be great - and we would be willing to show a group a good time and a good hunt around Park Falls, WI for Ruffed Grouse & Woodcock or Deer - we have private land to hunt and 200,000+ acres of national forest to use as well.

Thanks

Ernie


----------



## quackersmack (Sep 22, 2003)

I have been hunting in that area for the last 4 years, and you shouldn't "need" a boat. It might be nice to have at times for some larger holes, but if you have a dog, you should be ok with just waders. Be carefull in some of the potholes you wade in. Some of them have ditches in them that will drop off a few feet. Field hunting can be very fruitfull with decoys. I have had luck with simple white rags attached to a stake, and pushed into the dirt. These decoys can bring in geese and ducks. The last 2 years, I have seen mostly Gadwalls and Mallards, but the weather has been extremly mild my last few visits.

Good Luck.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Leave the boat behind. You will be fine with the chest waders for setting up dekes. Just be careful in sloughs you are not familiar with. You can use the water keels in the field as well. I am not sure of the water conditions in that area but my guess is they are like everywhere else in the state, dry.
Good Luck.


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Leave the boat at home. I don't know why most all non-residents bring, or think they need to bring a boat.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Nate

Because most NRs hunt on water where they live. Before I moved here I had never heard of field hunting ducks. Once the reasons/methods were explained it made sense.


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Win4Win,

Thanks. I always wondered why they demand to bring a boat, now I know why. I thought that may be the reason....

:beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Ernie, For field hunting ducks, just bring some goose decoys, set them up were you scouted ducks the night before and boom, instant success, maybe. 
Four guys and a lab in a Trailblazer?????? Man, you must really think the hunting is good here!


----------



## hansonni (Aug 19, 2002)

Field hunt the ducks in the morning with your decoys, that way you will have a much better chance at getting geese as well. Bring waders and a dozen floater mallards and hunt a small pothole in the evenings. You can't go wrong if you put the time into it. good luck.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

one important detail most have left out..robo duck..you must have one if you want almost guaranteed success..I have never seen a decoy have the effect of the robo...if you don't find a field loaded with ducks find a slough that is loaded and set up 1/4-3/4 mile away in a grain field...when they get up and see robo they dive in instantly...good luck


----------

